# Ramp help please :)



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello!

I bought my hedgie a new 2 level rabbit hutch today but I'm slightly concerned about the ramp!

I tried her on it (I had a hand behind her to make sure she wouldn't fall) and it seems really steep and she was clawing her way up! I know that I need to add almost like a sort of solid railing along the side to make sure she doesn't fall off the side, but can anyone tell me if they think the ramp looks too steep?

Also, if it does, any suggestions on how I could improve it would be great! I was thinking about maybe getting some extra bits of wood and sticking them firmly onto the ramp so that she could stop halfway through if she wants to, and it wouldn't just be a flat slope.

This is the hutch:










For tonight, until I can sort the ramp (which I'm planning to do tomorrow) I've closed off the entrance to the lower level and put all her stuff up top where she is.

This is the ramp:



Thank you for any help in advance guys


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

My hedgehog has a platform in his cage that I was nervous about too. He would actually pull the ramp down, which was scary because his food and water was up there. He won't use the ramp but actually climbs up and jumps off, which is strange but he hasn't gotten hurt. His platform is only a little lower than your ramp. So maybe just watch and see how it goes, maybe yours will be a little expert ramp User. XD


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

The ramp must be enclosed. The most widely used thing is a dryer vent tube. That is a BIG fall, and it's also very steep. How are you heating that? You also need to make a railing around the opening. Hedgehogs have poor eyesight, and easily walk off the edge.



Lyndypop said:


> He won't use the ramp but actually climbs up and jumps off, which is strange but he hasn't gotten hurt.


This is extremely dangerous and broken leg, internal bleeding or death waiting to happen.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi 

The ramp is screwed up at the top, and I've closed it off. The hutch comes with a door that fits into the upper cage floor that the hedgie wouldn't be able to open up and fall down. Because it's quite a jump, thats why I'm going to close the ramp off as I said in my original post.

I just wanted to know if the ramp is too steep or not. If it is I can make adjustments to it after putting the side in, if not, I'd be interested to know what others have done to get their hedgies between levels 

As for heating, my flat is always quite warm and I always have the heating on. She is never cold but I do have a microwave heat disc if needs be.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

The ramp is way to steep. You should use a dryer vent tube for the ramp. If you don't use a tube, you have to completely enclose that ramp and figure out how to make it less steep. What is covering the ramp?

When you open the cage to the bottom level as well, you will have to cover part of the opening, or put a railing around the back and side (all sides except the front) of the opening. It would be VERY easy for the hedgehog to step over the edge. 

Keep in mind, not all hedgehogs will use ramps. The lower and less-steep the ramp, the better chance that the hedgehog will use it. You should have a water bowl on both levels 

But again, how are you heating that cage?


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

The ramp has sort of like an attic door that covers it completely, to stop the hedgie trying to climb down.

Yeah the dryer tubes might be an idea. I'll go to the shop tomorrow and see what I can find and then we can build something for her to climb down in. It's her safety that I'm more concerned about, so if it means taking the ramp out it's really not a problem.

As explained above, the heating is always on (she's about 3 metres away from the radiator) and she also has a heat disc. She always has a nice warm tummy and there have never been any hibernation attempts. She is fine as she is


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Melly said:


> The ramp has sort of like an attic door that covers it completely, to stop the hedgie trying to climb down.


Yes, but when the door is open (to allow the hedgie to climb down), the opening is too big. She could walk over the back or side edge. If you use a dryer tube, it wont take up the whole opening. Probably about the back half will remain open.

For the tube, you want a 4"


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is an example of what I was trying to say about blocking off the back and side, but leaving the front open, so she doesn't step over the edge.

[attachment=0:2911ugbe]Cage.png[/attachment:2911ugbe]


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

